# Thanks RC2



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks, for dropping the Polar Lights Ford GT and the 2005 Mustang. 
I really wasn't looking forward to them anyway. 
I'm glad you are hacking up my favorite company.

(please note sarcasm folks)

It was mentioned today that due to soft pre-orders of the 2005 Mustang and Ford GT that RC2 has decided to drop them. Both would have been very good sellers for the company. 
Chris


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Yep..as I had said before..RC is a Bottom Line company, and would NEVER take the chances that Tom Lowe & company did..I guess this is ONLY the beginning...


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Why they would drop the 2005 Mustang, which is the first Mustang in several years that has decent looks, is beyond me. I don't build car models, but I am in the Shelby club.

Unless...do they have a diecast competitor for the styrene mustang? That indeed might sell more units.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Maybe another plastic kit company will pick it up.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

*WHAT?!!?* The GT & the 2005 Mustang are the best looking cars Ford's done in *YEARS *and these lame-as_es don't think they'll sell?  

Ah well, it's not a kit but there's already a really nice 1/16 GT at Kay Bee. Guess I'll just have to spend my money on someone *ELSE'S* product.

Ever get the feeling that RC is just *trying* to piss us off?....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

flyingfrets said:


> Ah well, it's not a kit but there's already a really nice 1/16 GT at Kay Bee. Guess I'll just have to spend my money on someone *ELSE'S* product.


 Is it an Ertl? 'cause RC2 owns them too.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

As far as model kits go, Revell is issuing a full glue kit of the 2005 Mustang. I'll be buying that for sure. 
However, the Polar Light kits are pre-painted and snap together, yet an adult builder can do just as much to it as a regular glue kit. In my opinion the snap kits made by Polar Lights are almost revolutionary in their build.
It would have acquired younger and new modelers to our fringe.
So far, no kit of the Ford GT is slated for production from any other company. What really boggles my mind is that RC2/Ertl/AMT/etc... wants and has been advertising a model kit of the new Bentley GT, yet they still have not secured the licensing rights for that car.
The Beanstalk group which RC2 owns has licensing for the Ford GT, why not use it on a model kit? 
Oh well, as was mentioned, I'll spend my dollars on something else.
Chris


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Zathros said:


> and would NEVER take the chances that Tom Lowe & company did...


I wonder if Tom thought that when RC2 was buying PL, he could have made Gigantic Frankenstein knowing the costs would be borne by RC2 and not him?

In any case its doubful RC2 will repop it, then does this mean Gigantic Frankenstein will become more valuable?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

John P said:


> Is it an Ertl? 'cause RC2 owns them too.


I can't swear to it, but I don't think it's an ERTL. It may be a Maisto but the quality looks too good for them. Looks more like Hot Wheels larger scale cars but I'm pretty sure it's not them either.

They're big (1/16) and in a black box with silver lettering.

There are 3 paint schemes I've seen so far: The blue & orange Gulf racer, a yellow with black rally striped street version and a white one with blue stripes. None show any "orange peel" or sloppy work. As far as I can tell there's full engine detail too

Kay Bee's selling them for $16 and they're the same ones I've seen at EWA and other adult collectible stores for $35 - $40.

As I said, it's a shame they're not kits because they're really nice looking pieces.

They dont look like they'd be too hard to disassemble if you really wanted to super detail it (wiring, brake lines, etc.), but there's really not much to add. The seats have full racing harnesses with what looks like photo-etched buckles.

At any rate, *whoever* did them did their homework. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The large Ford GT die casts that are out there are the original concept car and not the production car.
There are substantial differences betwee the two vehicles.
The planned model kit would have been the production car.
Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just another factor in the big equation that shows RC2 is out to kill the plastic modeling hobby.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks Dave. I should clarify that at least they have licensing for that(Ford GT) versus the Bentley GT.
Chris


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Is it an Ertl? 'cause RC2 owns them too.


I noticed that a shelf in Target that once only held Polar Lights kits now has half the shelf taken up by two AMT/Ertl car kits in the same size box as the PL D-7.

If another RC2 company has the same model in current production, I'd bet that had a lot to do with it.

I don't know the car model market very well. Do many people often *pre-order* such kits?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Dave Metzner said:


> The large Ford GT die casts that are out there are the original concept car and not the production car.
> There are substantial differences betwee the two vehicles.
> The planned model kit would have been the production car.
> Dave


Hi Dave :wave: 

Yeah, the GT's I'm refering to are based on the concept car, but from the photos I've seen of the car, this model nails the details.

I've only seen a few shots of the production car so I can't comment on the differences though kits of the production car would've been nice.

For what it's worth to the old GT40 buffs out there, there's a Japanese company doing full detail kits of just about every variant of the original GT40 made. Only glaring omissions are the MKIV and the J-car (though I don't recall if that ever actually raced or was just a concept).


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm LMAO. I just found this thread while trying to find info on the 2005 GT kit, which naturally is not listed anywhere on PL's website (the same website which seems to indicate the small NX-01 is available.)

Reminds me of those old AAMCO Transmission commercials showing two chimpanzees beating on a dead transmission with baseball bats. A nice kit like that and zero advertising on the website. Geeze, maybe someone who's left there has an 11 year old who's good with MS Frontpage or soemthing that they can get to update the website reliably?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Bats , i think the only thing Mr Lowe was thinking when he sold the company was BIG $$ .
hb


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with that, IMHO.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Is the Ford GT out....or not?

On an other thread...someone says that they just got it!

OAB


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Otto69 said:


> Reminds me of those old AAMCO Transmission commercials showing two chimpanzees beating on a dead transmission with baseball bats.


One of my favorites of all time.

"Fix your transmission? Fine; we have a 15-year waiting list."

"That'll be twenty-two _thousand_ dollars."

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

exactly Otto . if someone was waving those M's in my direction the last thing on my mind would be whether a bunch of monster model geeks like us had Big Frankie kits LOL .
hb


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Ford GT kit is available now go to Hobby Heaven at www.modelcarkits.com Tom Carter will be happy to sell them to you by piece or by the case!

Tom has a very complete catalog of car kits!

Dave


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I cannot _believe_ that the _*one*_ car kit for which I've been looking and waiting -- out of every single one listed on the above site -- is the _*only one*_ I saw listed as "cancelled."

Revell was going to do a second-generation Honda CRX as part of their "Tuner" series. That was my first "real" car -- not counting the hand-me-down 1981 Dodge ("Hi! I'm Lee Iacocca and I _hate_ your guts with a purple passion; here's the proof!") Aries. I've wanted a kit of it since, well, 1988.

Rats.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks, Dave.
But...
I wonder what the point of this thread was....when half of it isn't true?

OAB


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Zathros said:


> Yep..as I had said before..RC is a Bottom Line company, and would NEVER take the chances that Tom Lowe & company did..I guess this is ONLY the beginning...


 Zanthros I sent you a PM on the TRU Monsters.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Okay...I understand now. It's a private message thread.

In that case...

Thanks for the book, Steve. It will come in quite useful!

Jim


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok 
Time to end this thread


----------

